# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  New Format Quiz Tonight !!!!!!

## highlander

As the quiz had to be cancelled tonight, i thought about an idea, how about everyone bring along 3-5 questions to be asked, it will be taken in turns to ask thier questions, could be fun, see u 8.30 --9pm

----------

